
Can This $20 Tablet Really Change The World? - czr80
http://readwrite.com/2012/12/03/ubislate-7ci-can-this-20-tablet-really-change-the-world
======
eb0la
Interesting, but It's not at $20... yet. The tablet market is going to change
change dramatically as soon as the new ARM Eagle processors will be available
(with more than 4GB address space).

